# Ridiculously cheap Infrared Thermometer on Amazon.co.uk



## molove (Aug 17, 2016)

I have just come across a -50 - 550ºC infrared thermometer on Amazon.co.uk for £1.74 including postage. I have no idea if this is legit or not, and I'm not in the market for another thermometer so I won't be ordering one.

If anyone is interested, here is the link


Piers


----------



## gavlar (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Piers

I have just ordered one so let's just wait and see.

Cheers

Gavlar


----------



## molove (Aug 17, 2016)

Gavlar, hope it works out ok.

Let us know how you got on.

Piers


----------



## molove (Aug 18, 2016)

Wierdly it seems to be going down in price, it's now down to £1.13!


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 18, 2016)

It's now£1.00


----------



## gavlar (Aug 18, 2016)

I feel slightly robbed, I purchased four at 1.74


----------



## wade (Aug 18, 2016)

It has got to be worth it for £1.00 including shipping. I just ordered 3. I guess if they work then one will be a raffle prize at the 2007 UK SMF meet


----------



## wade (Aug 19, 2016)

3 ordered at 9 pm last night and at 5:19 this morning I have just had a confirmation from Amazon that they have been shipped. Surely it would have cost more than the £3 I paid just for the shipping alone !


----------



## molove (Aug 19, 2016)

It does seem an offer that's too good to be true, so there is a chance that it is, but the worst case senario is that they don't show up, in which case you should be able to get your money back through Amazon's A to Z guarantee scheme

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=201460270


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 19, 2016)

I have this therm and it works great. I paid more than that!


----------



## wade (Aug 19, 2016)

I am half expecting to get 3 copies of the photo used on the Amazon web site delivered in a 2nd class envelope


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 19, 2016)

It's now £4.61 price is up and down like a brides nighty


----------



## dls1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Steve Johnson said:


> It's now £4.61 price is up and down like a brides nighty


That was a quickie. It's back to £1.00.


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 20, 2016)

Sod it, just ordered a couple, might aswel at that price


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2016)

I ordered three yesterday! Not sure why, but a £1.00 each got to be worth it?


----------



## baz senior (Aug 20, 2016)

I thought I would chuck my tuppence in. I have one of these and I paid £12 a couple of years ago. I use it for work and check fryer temps with it. You do need to be careful you don't get spurious readings though. Clean oil won't read right as it doesn't emit as much infra red energy as the darker dirty oil. I check it regularly with an accurate probe themopen.
You can prove this by aiming it at a boiling stainless steel kettle, mine reads around 46°C when it's boiling. The darker the surface the better, so a nice bark on your best Brisket should be near enough to be accurate.
For that price I don't think you can go too wrong, its worth a punt.


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 20, 2016)

so did i hahah


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 20, 2016)

Hello.  So this is one of those things you point and click and it reads the temp?  So sticking your tongue on the smoker is not good enough?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   MAN! I feel old!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ukcommando (Aug 23, 2016)

just bought one for 73p with free p&p !!!


----------



## smokewood (Aug 23, 2016)

I paid 86 pence, gotta love a bargain.  The only reason they are selling them that cheap is to improve their seller profile on Amazon, the more they sell the higher up their listings apear on Amazon.

Keep them coming


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 23, 2016)

Feel ripped off now paying a £1.00


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 23, 2016)

Has anyone received their IR thermometer yet?

We'd like to know how you feel about it.  I was given one by Darling Daughter for Fathers' Day.  It works beautifully and was under $20US but that doesn't hold a candle to the deal you blokes got.


----------



## wade (Aug 24, 2016)

James you were ripped off too - they had gone down to 73p last night. I was going to order another couple but Joyce (always the voice of reason!) asked what was I going to do with 3 - let alone 5? I didn't really have a good answer so I resisted hitting the buy now button...


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 24, 2016)

Wade!  Buddy!  At that price it is almost cheaper to throw it away rather than replace the battery!  BUT!  Don't mess with Joyce!  It ain't worth it buddy!  I believe the response we married men should use is: "yes dear".  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## steve hicks (Aug 26, 2016)

Had a look they came up at £4.00
Any bbq festivals on this week end
Cheers


----------



## steve hicks (Aug 26, 2016)

send us a link please


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 26, 2016)

Gone up to £4.50 now.

Will PM you a link.


----------



## molove (Aug 28, 2016)

There is another seller selling them for 73p

Just click on "35 new from £0.73" - see image below













Screen Shot 2016-08-28 at 12.17.41.png



__ molove
__ Aug 28, 2016






You'll arrive at this page

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B007Q87J3U/?tag=smokingmeatuk-21

Though how anyone can supply a thermometer and ship it from China to the UK for 73p is beyond me

Piers


----------



## wade (Sep 10, 2016)

Hmm - Ordered over 3 weeks ago and they haven't arrived yet !


----------



## molove (Sep 10, 2016)

Wade said:


> Hmm - Ordered over 3 weeks ago and they haven't arrived yet !


To be fair, they do have to come from China and most likely with the cheapest postage they can use, it wouldn't suprise me if they were sent surface mail so could easily be in excess of 6 weeks.


----------



## smokewood (Sep 10, 2016)

I checked my order this morning and they are already en route to be delivered in a couple of weeks which will make it 1 month, definitely a slow boat from china!


----------



## gavlar (Sep 10, 2016)

You I think being the first to order from on here I should confirm they are not here yet, but will confirm as soon as the therms arrive


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 10, 2016)

Not got mine yet either.


----------



## dls1 (Sep 10, 2016)

They're probably sitting on the many Hanjin container ships that are floating around, or at anchor, near many ports and docks that they cannot get in to. Hanjin filed bankruptcy a few days ago and the ports aren't letting them in since they can't pay the fees.


----------



## gavlar (Sep 25, 2016)

As I think one of the first to order on here mine were due early last week. Still not here.

Not overly upset but wouldn't mind knowing if they will ever turn up...


----------



## wade (Sep 25, 2016)

No sign of them here yet either


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 25, 2016)

No sign of mine either!


----------



## gavlar (Sep 26, 2016)

Dear Customer,
I am out of the office for vacation.
The estimated delivery time is 7-30 days,if delivery time expired,please contact Amazon for full refund,we'll contact you next Monday
Best regards. 
For Your Information: To help arbitrate disputes and preserve trust and safety, we retain all messages buyers and sellers send through Amazon.co.uk. This includes your response to the message below. For your protection we recommend that you only communicate with buyers and sellers using this method.

Important: Amazon.co.uk's A-to-z Guarantee only covers third-party purchases paid for through our Amazon Payments system via our Shopping Cart or 1-Click. Our Guarantee does not cover any payments that occur off Amazon.co.uk including wire transfers, money orders, cash, check, or off-site credit card transactions. We want you to buy with confidence whenever you purchase products on Amazon.co.uk. Learn more about Safe Online Shopping (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=11081621) and our safe buying guarantee (http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=3149571).



[commMgrTok:A247XAH4JKTYK7]


----------



## wade (Sep 26, 2016)

LOL - I wonder how much money they managed to get in the end from mugs like us :-)


----------



## molove (Sep 28, 2016)

I've had stuff that I've bought on eBay from China take take well over 2 months to arrive. I don't think enough time has elapsed yet to completely give up on them arriving. Is there any sort of cut off time on getting a refund from Amazon?


----------



## gavlar (Oct 13, 2016)

No sign yet gang, anyone received theirs yet?


----------



## molove (Oct 13, 2016)

No not yet, I think I ordered mine a couple of weeks after you when it had dropped to 73p

It's been 7 weeks now, I suppose I'll think about trying to get my 73p back from Amazon fairly soon.


----------



## molove (Oct 19, 2016)

After not hearing back from my vendor, I have started the process to recover my 73p


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 19, 2016)

I did the same two days ago.


----------



## steve johnson (Oct 19, 2016)

You might want to re read that last msg Steve :biggrin:


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 19, 2016)

Steve Johnson said:


> You might want to re read that last msg Steve :biggrin:



HaHa Typo error!


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 19, 2016)

Looks like you are having a good time in America Steve & Paul.


----------



## gavlar (Oct 19, 2016)

Dropped Amazon an email this morning and all monies refunded within the hour...

I guess at least we haven't lost anything except a ridiculously cheap thermometer, which poses my next question..does anyone know where to get a ridiculously cheap infra red thermometer that will be delivered.

It's been a blast

Gavlar


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 19, 2016)

Just confirmed, full refund.


----------



## molove (Oct 19, 2016)

Well the one on Amazon with next day prime delivery is £10.99 which isn't bad. There are others for about £8 but they are from China. There are a few on eBay for round about £8 from the UK with good feedback.

I think I paid about £11 for the one I bought  a couple of years ago. I would recommend getting one of the 550ºC ones if you can as Kamados and Wood fired ovens can get much hotter than 300ºC which a lot of infrared thermometers only go up to.


----------



## steve hicks (Oct 25, 2016)

Still not here must be 5 weeks


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2016)

Man, slow boat from China Syndrome!

I bought one off of Amazon about a year ago. $7.98US, free shipping using Amazon Prime. Had the unit in two days. Works great but really don't use it too much. My sous chef likes playing around with it, zapping everything in the kitchen to see how hot or cold things are.


----------



## steve hicks (Dec 9, 2016)

Have been waiting 3 mnths for deliverey

Avoid at all costs


----------



## steve johnson (Dec 9, 2016)

I ordered 2 got my money back off amazon as have others


----------



## ukcommando (Dec 11, 2016)

me too, never turned up,Amazon refunded me.


----------

